# $5 bags of Milorganite



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

On clearance at my local WalMart YMMV. Also had potting soil for $1/bag, all brands, all sizes, organic or not. Posted to cool season grasses due to this probably varying by region.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Miggity said:


> On clearance at my local WalMart YMMV. Also had potting soil for $1/bag, all brands, all sizes, organic or not. Posted to cool season grasses due to this probably varying by region.


WTF. Its been out of stock at all my local stores for months and you guys have a surplus? I thought Walmart were supposed to be logistical masterminds....


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Literally never goes on sale near me.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I couldn't find any in my area, but I did find what I think is a very good deal on a Ringer-like organic fert. $19 bucks and covers 5k.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Purely-Organic-Products-LLC-Lawn-Food-5-000-sq-ft-10-0-2/111367413?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227065784467&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=170052249301&wl4=aud-273067695102la-277468480463&wl5=9003363&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=111367413&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Half the lowest price I've ever seen it in the STL area. If I were you, I'd buy the lot.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Sure that you're getting the 36 lb bag for a lawn, and not the 5lb bag for flowers and gardens?
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Milorganite-Organic-Nitrogen-All-Purpose-Long-Lasting-6-4-0-Fertilizer-5-lbs/46855932


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

The local Menards have had them for $5/bag pretty much all season. :nod:


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Half the lowest price I've ever seen it in the STL area. If I were you, I'd buy the lot.


It goes on sale pretty regularly for $6/bag in WI. Normal price at Menards and Fleet Farm is $7.99 so it is not a great deal for me, but I thought some of you could benefit. Retail price at Home Depot, Lowes and Walmart is in the $12 range. I did buy all they had of the organic potting mix though. $300 worth of soil for $28.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow, then it's only about 50% more cost per lb of active ingredient compared to buying NPK in bulk as separate bags. Best deals (i'm aware of) in my area and Milo is still 3x the cost of other fert (al be it synthetic)


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

jessehurlburt said:


> I couldn't find any in my area, but I did find what I think is a very good deal on a Ringer-like organic fert. $19 bucks and covers 5k.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Purely-Organic-Products-LLC-Lawn-Food-5-000-sq-ft-10-0-2/111367413?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&adid=22222222227065784467&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=170052249301&wl4=aud-273067695102la-277468480463&wl5=9003363&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=111367413&wl13=&veh=sem


I've had my eye on this for a few weeks. If you pull the trigger and use it, please let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ive been telling guys this the last few yrs. You go to lowes. Pull up a menards or fleet farm ad when they have it on sale for 6 bucks. Which is quite often. Lowes will beat any online price plus 5%. Get your $11.95 bag of milo for $5.70. I have done it for the last 5 yrs.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> Ive been telling guys this the last few yrs. You go to lowes. Pull up a menards or fleet farm ad when they have it on sale for 6 bucks. Which is quite often. Lowes will beat any online price plus 5%. Get your $11.95 bag of milo for $5.70. I have done it for the last 5 yrs.


Does this work even if you dont have a fleet farm in your area. They are selling it for $7.49...


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't see why not? Its an online price. Ive price matched numerous things from just online stores with them.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

gm560 said:


> Miggity said:
> 
> 
> > On clearance at my local WalMart YMMV. Also had potting soil for $1/bag, all brands, all sizes, organic or not. Posted to cool season grasses due to this probably varying by region.
> ...


I actually laughed out loud when I read this. I deal with Walmart on the daily in my job and I can tell you that they WILL outcompete everyone for product. At the size they are they call the shots with most manufacturers. But they also know their stuff when it comes to transportation. Shipping is at an all time high right now so they are going to keep their products close to the manufacturer. I would be curious if it is the new 6-4-0 or last years 6-2-0.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> I don't see why not? Its an online price. Ive price matched numerous things from just online stores with them.


I tried once and was told that I had to prove that it could be shipped to me cheaper than what I could buy off the shelf at Lowe's. Unless the online site offers free shipping over a certain price it is tough to do down south.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@jessehurlburt I ordered 4 bags and put down 2 in May. I did not see a lasting improvement at all. I have 2 more to throw down but will not be buying again.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I tried once and was told that I had to prove that it could be shipped to me cheaper than what I could buy off the shelf at Lowe's. Unless the online site offers free shipping over a certain price it is tough to do down south.


I sometimes run into the same issue. But I learned that if I approach the younger employees they are much more willing to price match without question than the older employees. I don't bother price matching much anymore since I load up with bay state every time work sends me to Boston. I have a pretty nice stock pile at the moment


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @jessehurlburt I ordered 4 bags and put down 2 in May. I did not see a lasting improvement at all. I have 2 more to throw down but will not be buying again.


Give it some time. It will. I never thought that the first yr or so myself. If you dont think it helps, try a test plot and compare?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

No one likes the scotts natural? 11-2-2. I get it on sale for $6.50 for 40lbs.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> No one likes the scotts natural? 11-2-2. I get it on sale for $6.50 for 40lbs.


Where do you find that at?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > No one likes the scotts natural? 11-2-2. I get it on sale for $6.50 for 40lbs.
> ...


Lowes, at the end of the year.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> No one likes the scotts natural? 11-2-2. I get it on sale for $6.50 for 40lbs.


That's an exceptional price for 40 pounds of 11-2-2 -- that's even a better value per # of N than Bay State Fertilizer, which is $3.50 for 40# of 4-3-0.

Where are you getting that price for Scott's Natural? I've always see it at prices which are close to $20 for a 30# bag. If I saw some for $6.50 for 40# bags, I'd be inclined to buy a full pallet of it.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

ken-n-nancy said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > No one likes the scotts natural? 11-2-2. I get it on sale for $6.50 for 40lbs.
> ...


I got it in Dec on sale. I was looking for a lower P than Milo and when I saw the price, I bought out their stock! Really low $/N. Not sure I'd bother at the regular price though.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

End of season seems to be the best time to get fert at local home improvement stores. I got triple 10 at $2.50 a bag (40lbs). Kinda hard to beat those sales!


----------

